# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور ازاد

## sepanta1990

سلام
بچه ها من دانشجوی روزانه م. قصد دارم کنکور ثبت نام کنم و سال بعد برم ازاد
چون هدفم فقط ازاده میخوام الان انصراف ندم و صبر کنم بعد قبولی انصراف بدم. مشکلی پیش میاد؟

----------


## afshar

سلام .

اگر لیست از طرف دانشگاه و سنجش دبل چک شده باشه باید مثل پارسال بعضی ها تا اومدن ثبت نام کنند خطا می گرفت و در برخی شهرها اینجوری نبود 


جالب اینجاست که اساتید جوان هیچ کدام به سوال فمی شما جواب ندادند

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام .
> 
> اگر لیست از طرف دانشگاه و سنجش دبل چک شده باشه باید مثل پارسال بعضی ها تا اومدن ثبت نام کنند خطا می گرفت و در برخی شهرها اینجوری نبود 
> 
> 
> جالب اینجاست که اساتید جوان هیچ کدام به سوال فمی شما جواب ندادند


سلام اقای دکتر
ممنون از اینکه به سوالم پاسخ دادین
ولی من هنوز متوجه نشدم. به نظرتون نیازی به انصراف هس؟ از مرکز ازمون ازاد پرسیدم گفتن مبتونم بعد از قبولی انصراف بدم ولی مشکل اینجاس ایا سنجش هم بررسی میکنه؟

----------

